# Im Firefox gehts im Internetexplorer nicht? Frameset



## helene1 (15. November 2006)

Hallo,


```
<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Frameset//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-frameset.dtd">
<html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml">
<head>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1" />
<title>Unbenanntes Dokument</title>
</head>

<frameset rows="37,*" cols="*" framespacing="0" frameborder="no" border="0">
  <frame src="ImptopFrame.html" name="ImptopFrame" scrolling="No" noresize="noresize" id="ImptopFrame" title="ImptopFrame" />
  <frame src="Impressum.html" name="ImpmainFrame" id=ImpmainFrame" title="ImpmainFrame" />
</frameset>
<noframes><body>
</body>
</noframes></html>
```

Im Firefox wird die Seite Impressum.html wie gewünscht beim Aufruf von ImpFrameset.html im ImpmainFrame angezeigt. Im IExpl. bleibt eine leere Seite!?

Gruß
Helene


----------



## Felix Kunsmann (15. November 2006)

```
<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Frameset//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-frameset.dtd">
<html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml">
<head>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1" />
<title>Unbenanntes Dokument</title>
</head>

<frameset rows="37,*" framespacing="0" frameborder="no" border="0">
  <frame src="ImptopFrame.html" name="ImptopFrame" scrolling="No" noresize="noresize" id="ImptopFrame" title="ImptopFrame" />
  <frame src="Impressum.html" name="ImpmainFrame" id="ImpmainFrame" title="ImpmainFrame" />
</frameset>
<noframes><body>
</body>
</noframes></html>
```

probiers mal so


----------



## helene1 (15. November 2006)

danke! das von dir vorgeschlagene  cols="*" hab ich mal weggelassen, doch mein mainframe bleibt weiterhin leer.

der inhalt der eigentlich im ImpmainFrame.html erscheinen sollte, nachdem man auf den link im InttopFrame.html klickt ist folgender: (Impressum.html) aus irgendeinem Grund kann er die nicht öffnen. 

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?><!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Strict//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-strict.dtd">
<html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml"><head><meta http-equiv="content-type" content="text/html; charset=utf-8" /><title /><meta name="generator" content="StarOffice/OpenOffice.org XSLT (http://xml.openoffice.org/sx2ml)" /><meta name="created" content="2006-10-28T17:25:07" /><meta name="changed" content="2006-10-28T21:17:20" /><base href="." /><style type="text/css">
	@page { size: 20.999cm 29.699cm; margin-top: 2cm; margin-bottom: 2cm; margin-left: 2cm; margin-right: 2cm }
	table { border-collapse:collapse; border-spacing:0; empty-cells:show }
	td, th { vertical-align:top; }
	h1, h2, h3, h4, h5, h6 { clear:both }
	ol, ul { padding:0; }
	* { margin:0; }
	*.P1 { color:#000000; font-family:'Times New Roman'; font-size:12pt; margin-top:0cm; margin-bottom:0cm; }
	*.P2 { color:#000000; font-family:'Times New Roman'; font-size:12pt; margin-top:0cm; margin-bottom:0cm; font-weight:bold; }
	*.PreformattedText { color:#000000; font-family:'Courier New'; font-size:10pt; margin-top:0cm; margin-bottom:0cm; }
	*.Standard { color:#000000; font-family:'Times New Roman'; font-size:12pt; }
	*.T1 { font-weight:bold; }
	</style></head><body dir="ltr"><p class="P1"><span class="T1">DER NAME </span></p>
	<p class="P1">zum Namen gibt es folgende Theorien: </p>
	<p class="P2"> </p><p class="P1">Um den Ursprung des Namens ableitete.  </p><p class="P1"> </p><p class="PreformattedText"> </p></body></html>
```


----------



## Felix Kunsmann (15. November 2006)

Achte mal auf die gross- und Kleinschreibung der Datei im Frameset.
Ich habe mir angewoehnt, alle Dateinamen klein zu schreiben.


----------



## helene1 (15. November 2006)

hab ich überprüft  geht dennoch nicht!?


----------



## Maik (15. November 2006)

Dir ist da wieder der gleiche Fehler unterlaufen, wie  hier:


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Strict//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-strict.dtd">
<html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml">
<head>
<meta http-equiv="content-type" content="text/html; charset=utf-8" />
<title />
```

So sollte es funktionieren:


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Strict//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-strict.dtd">
<html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml">
<head>
<meta http-equiv="content-type" content="text/html; charset=utf-8" />
<title>Ich bin der Seitentitel</title>
```


----------

